# Where to buy blade blanks



## norman vandyke

I really want to make my first knife and I've been looking online but just don't know which places to trust. Anyone know a place you trust to get your blades?


----------



## Sprung

I have not ordered from them but Jantz Supply is very well regarded. I've got a dozen blade blanks that I recently got in a trade with a knifemaker who saw my pens on Facebook - traded him a couple pens for the blanks - so I plan to order from Jantz sometime later this summer to get pins and epoxy so I can makes some knives this winter.


----------



## kazuma78

I would also like to "make" some knives (I dont consider just handling a finished blade to be making a knife). I want to try my hand at it before I plunge into getting the equipment to cut a blade from a billet, shape and grind and heat treat it sometime in the (somewhat distant) future. Ive always loved knives and would love to be able to work on them and make them. So I would also be interested in finding a good source for already heat treated and shaped blades that just need handled so I could try it for one or two.


----------



## norman vandyke

kazuma78 said:


> I would also like to "make" some knives (I dont consider just handling a finished blade to be making a knife). I want to try my hand at it before I plunge into getting the equipment to cut a blade from a billet, shape and grind and heat treat it sometime in the (somewhat distant) future. Ive always loved knives and would love to be able to work on them and make them. So I would also be interested in finding a good source for already heat treated and shaped blades that just need handled so I could try it for one or two.


That's my thought exactly. I'd rather find out I suck at it before I go and buy some new equipment. Lol. Plus I have a couple knives I'd like to regrip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78

norman vandyke said:


> That's my thought exactly. I'd rather find out I suck at it before I go and buy some new equipment. Lol. Plus I have a couple knives I'd like to regrip.


 I have lots of very nice wood I could use but no knives to try handling. I would love to try my hand at it. There are some fantastic build threads on here about making knives, should make it much easier to try out for a first timer like I will be when I give it a shot.


----------



## Sprung

My thoughts are the same as both of you - this is something I've wanted to try doing. But I'm also not sure about investing in everything I'd need to do the metal work end of things, nor am I certain if it's something I'd even have time for. So, I figure that I could get some blanks and put handles on them. I don't know what type of steel was used - I keep forgetting to ask - but I have 12 of these blades now.


----------



## norman vandyke

This is just an old antique I picked up and want a new handle for. The other handle I need to make is for a wwii era machete.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai

There is more to knifemaking than making handles. But its a start.
Its easier to finish and shape a handle on grinder. Its a bit tricky sanding the steel and the wood combined

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## norman vandyke

I would definitely feel better about myself if I started with a block of steel. Heated, hammered, folded, over and over, pounding it into the shape I desire, tempering the steel to the perfect hardness and then cutting, grinding and sharpening the blade to fine edge and finally attaching, shaping and finishing the handle with the perfect complimentary piece. And then a sheath! I don't know where to begin...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

I would recommend starting with the stock removal method rather than forging. Thats a whole art in itself. Stock removal isn't as easy as it looks, (at least it wasn't to me). I'm still learning with every knife I make. I do find it extremely relaxing and challenging at the same time. So much netter than time in front of a TV

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Sprung

Molokai said:


> There is more to knifemaking than making handles.



Agreed! I'm not sure what term would apply to someone who just puts a handle on a knife? I know that I wouldn't consider myself a knife maker if all I'm doing is putting handles on blades.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke

Sprung said:


> Agreed! I'm not sure what term would apply to someone who just puts a handle on a knife? I know that I wouldn't consider myself a knife maker if all I'm doing is putting handles on blades.


Knife assembler! Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Molokai

NYWoodturner said:


> I would recommend starting with the stock removal method rather than forging. Thats a whole art in itself. Stock removal isn't as easy as it looks, (at least it wasn't to me). I'm still learning with every knife I make. I do find it extremely relaxing and challenging at the same time. So much netter than time in front of a TV


Whats a TV ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt

I have no problem if a fellow buys a blank to make him self a good knife at a good price but when a person buys blanks and completes knives from them to sell they should make full disclosure otherwise it is a lie by omission and if they say they made the knife it is an outright lie. Like Kevin indicated there is a big learning curve involved in being able to grind a blade. If you can grind the rest is relatively easy, although making and applying a guard or bolster can be quite a task.Knowing the skill it takes, It really bothers me when
I see someone at a gun and knife show selling knives the say they made and I know full well the blade was machine made. It is a good way to learn to shape handles though, but great care must be taken because you are working with a fully sharpened blade.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> My thoughts are the same as both of you - this is something I've wanted to try doing. But I'm also not sure about investing in everything I'd need to do the metal work end of things, nor am I certain if it's something I'd even have time for. So, I figure that I could get some blanks and put handles on them. I don't know what type of steel was used - I keep forgetting to ask - but I have 12 of these blades now.


I'm still waiting to see ya handle that black Camillus blade....





norman vandyke said:


> I would definitely feel better about myself if I started with a block of steel. Heated, hammered, folded, over and over, pounding it into the shape I desire, tempering the steel to the perfect hardness and then cutting, grinding and sharpening the blade to fine edge and finally attaching, shaping and finishing the handle with the perfect complimentary piece. And then a sheath! I don't know where to begin...


Norman, I have knife blank that looks to be stamped out. It's just sitting around my shop collecting dust. I doubt I'll ever get to do something with it, it's yours if you want it...All I want is a nice write up on the process with lots of pictures so I can live vicariously through it...


----------



## norman vandyke

ripjack13 said:


> I'm still waiting to see ya handle that black Camillus blade....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman, I have knife blank that looks to be stamped out. It's just sitting around my shop collecting dust. I doubt I'll ever get to do something with it, it's yours if you want it...All I want is a nice write up on the process with lots of pictures so I can live vicariously through it...


Not sure I'd feel right just getting that for free. What kind of wood do you need? We could make a trade. Pretty much what I have right now is Russian olive burl and spalted apple. The apple is fairly green. Russian olive is mostly dry.


----------



## norman vandyke

robert flynt said:


> I have no problem if a fellow buys a blank to make him self a good knife at a good price but when a person buys blanks and completes knives from them to sell they should make full disclosure otherwise it is a lie by omission and if they say they made the knife it is an outright lie. Like Kevin indicated there is a big learning curve involved in being able to grind a blade. If you can grind the rest is relatively easy, although making and applying a guard or bolster can be quite a task.Knowing the skill it takes, It really bothers me when
> I see someone at a gun and knife show selling knives the say they made and I know full well the blade was machine made. It is a good way to learn to shape handles though, but great care must be taken because you are working with a fully sharpened blade.


I have too much pride to sell something that was partially made by someone else. I just want to see about the difficulty in some of the work before I get too invested.


----------



## ripjack13

It's a mini cleaver... 1/8" thick. 5-1/4" long...


----------



## norman vandyke

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 83362
> 
> View attachment 83363
> 
> View attachment 83365
> 
> It's a mini cleaver... 1/8" thick. 5-1/4" long...


What do you use a mini clever for? Lol


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> I'm still waiting to see ya handle that black Camillus blade....



That makes two of us! My current plan is still crosscut DIW for the handle. We're planning to make use of a cabin (that we can use for free) in the Black Hills of SD for a week in October and do just about nothing. I'm planning to get a few blades with handles glued and pinned in place, including that Camillus blade, and take them with me and work on them during the copious amount of down time I'll have. Sit on the deck of a cabin, enjoy the scenery, listen to the sounds of nature and the stream running by, watch my son run around, watch for deer and other animals, and do some work on shaping some knife handles? Yup - going to be awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Sprung

norman vandyke said:


> What do you use a mini clever for? Lol



Butchering small animals.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## norman vandyke

Anyone know the best place to good steel stock for making blades?


----------



## Foot Patrol

Norman you may want to google knife makers in your area. Some of them offer classes as a way to supplement their income. This is the approach that I used. I would recommend it to any newbie as it allows you to understand the whole process from raw materials, to grinding, to sanding, to filing, heat treating, to sanding, to putting a handle on and learning to make sheaths. I took 4 lessons that allowed me to build a good base of knowledge. In the end you make yourself a pretty good knife. If you enjoyed what you did, you can then consider what equipment you need to start buying.

Knife making is a journey that takes a long time to become a master. Mistakes along the way will be common until it become second nature to you. And if you are a perfectionist, you will need to get over it because in the beginning this will drive you crazy. The first 10 knives I made, I still have. I would not give one of these away as my skills have come a long way, they don't reflect my current quality yet I value them as this was part of the journey.

Good luck with what ever your decision is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 3


----------



## ripjack13

norman vandyke said:


> What do you use a mini clever for? Lol



Not sure...I thought it It would be a good knife to start out on. Good for slicing up stuff in the kitchen.....
Just thought I'd offer...no worries man...


----------



## norman vandyke

ripjack13 said:


> Not sure...I thought it It would be a good knife to start out on. Good for slicing up stuff in the kitchen.....
> Just thought I'd offer...no worries man...


I never said I wouldn't take it. I do spend quite a bit of time in the kitchen and that looks to be a great place to start. How about a few pen blanks in trade? I don't feel right getting something for nothing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClintW

I agree with stock removal to start. You can actually get setup relatively cheaply. That's how I started and am still doing. 
As far as stock to start. O1 is a good one. And is quite easy to get a decent heat treat with. You could look for metal shops or machine shops with the right thickness in stock. If your gonna order online, I have ordered from Aldo, at Newjerseysteelbaron. Quality materials and decent price I would say.
If you want free material, old saw blades work, but you need to anneal the steel first. And then I would practice a couple heat treats, to make sure you can get a hard steel that will hold and edge. You may not know the steel, but a little experimenting and you can make a usable blade. Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Sounds good...I'll pm ya for your addy...and start a trade topic in that area to keep on the up n up...


----------



## robert flynt

norman vandyke said:


> I have too much pride to sell something that was partially made by someone else. I just want to see about the difficulty in some of the work before I get too invested.


It is a very good way to learn how to install guards and shape handles. I hope you enjoy it enough to get fully involved, but watch out it can become addictive.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## robert flynt

ClintW said:


> I agree with stock removal to start. You can actually get setup relatively cheaply. That's how I started and am still doing.
> As far as stock to start. O1 is a good one. And is quite easy to get a decent heat treat with. You could look for metal shops or machine shops with the right thickness in stock. If your gonna order online, I have ordered from Aldo, at Newjerseysteelbaron. Quality materials and decent price I would say.
> If you want free material, old saw blades work, but you need to anneal the steel first. And then I would practice a couple heat treats, to make sure you can get a hard steel that will hold and edge. You may not know the steel, but a little experimenting and you can make a usable blade. Hope this helps.


Admiral Steel is another good source for knife steel.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

